# Text stanzen



## Malaxo (29. November 2004)

Bin im stress und auf die schnelle kein Tut gefunden wie man eienen Text in ein Bild stanzt. In der Boardersuche auch nichts gefunden 

wer kann mirs schnell erklären? (in einfachen schritten bitte)


thx


----------



## root_alpha (29. November 2004)

Na ja,

ist zwar nicht mit einem Text gemacht aber vielleicht Hilft es Dir ja weiter, sofern du es überhaupt benutzen kannst!?.
http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/photoshop/24.php


----------



## Malaxo (29. November 2004)

kenn ich aber thx

dachte da so eher an was das der Text tiefer liegt als der hintergrund so wie eine Wöllbung gegen innen.

aber mal für das hier weitere bitte posten wäre super


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. November 2004)

Ebene erstellen auf der gestanzt werden soll

Text erstellen

Auf Texteben den Ebenenstil "Schatten nach innen" anwenden

Das ist jetzt die schnellste Variante, gibt jedoch noch "zig" andere Möglichkeiten, die auch bereits mehrfach im Forum behandelt worden sind!


----------



## Malaxo (29. November 2004)

hm... hab ich auch schon versucht    hab schon (wie du gesagt hast) "zig" versionen ausprobiert doch es kommt nicht so wie ichs mir vorstelle....

na ja trozdem danke


fals noch mehr kommt wäre ich froh sonst big THX


----------



## n00ne (29. November 2004)

naja, ne ganz billige variante wäre folgende:

fülloptionen -> abgeflachte kanten und relief -> relief an allen kanten
anschließend noch etwas mit den einstellungen spilen und schon isses fertig,


----------

